# Rewiring headphones



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

The wires of my headphones have come loose around the volume controller, and the sound is cutting out.

The volume controller looks as if it would be difficult to open to reattach the wires(as well as that I'm inexperienced in doing so); would it be ok to remove the volume controller and simply connect the two wires?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi nikkibop

As long as the headphones are conventional unpowered type, then there will be no danger in doing so.

Just remember that you will probably find that you have 4 conductors coming from the ear pieces. A signal wire (inner conductor) and a common return (ground and usually the outer screen), from each ear piece.. If the jack on the other end has 3 connections then couple the ground conductors from the ear pieces together. Once you have joined all the wires together, make sure that they are insulated from each other.

On the other hand, if they are cheap/inexpensive headphones, it may not be worth the hassle to repair - go buy a new set.


----------

